# seo specialist/web developer



## maricar13 (May 20, 2013)

any job opening for seo specialist/ web developer ?

Thanks!


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Mate.

You will not find any sponsors for a Web Developer online, or in online forums.

If you are a serious web developer with very good English, the only option is to consider state/territory nomination for a permanent or temporary work visa.


----------

